# Bio-active media from Arcadia



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi All,

Firstly I wanted to say a HUGE!!! thank you to my secret army of testers all around Europe that helped me to not only formulate but to conduct on-going testing of our new Organic enclosure covering.

This brand new and VERY potent product is to be called "EarthMix" and is the first addition to an entire new Bio or health rage.

It has been fully tested for safety over years and is organic. Contains no strings of bulking out moss, has high grade earth minerals and can/should be ingested as part of the feeding process. It contains Volcanic laterite for extra minerals and to aid good drainage and has added worm manure.

In short this "Mix" is about the most versatile and potent substraight every launched for exotics.

Here is an image https://www.facebook.com/arcadiarep...065510510420/1182489831767980/?type=1&theatre

Again, a HUGE thanks to the RFUK members/partners that helped to make this a reality.

Available in September

John


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Sounds interesting, looking forward to giving it a try when it's out


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hoping the testers post up feedback, there is nothing like independent thought 

Ron....

John


----------



## HforHERP (Feb 12, 2013)

Why announce this just after I make my first tank hahahaha

looking forward to trying it out some time


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Competition to win it on RABS as we speak...:2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Just as an FYI,

EarthMix is available from all good shops and online from today ;-)

plus on Rons very cool competition



john


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

The earth mix, do you have to add your own bugs into it to make it bioactive (thus giving people the option) ? 
I saw it on your page the other day and meant to ask. 

I am tempted to give it a try on my iguanas and MHD's


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi mate 

EarthMix is suitable for ALL enclosures and species be they forest and live planted or arid. It works just as well

It is organic and loaded with nutrients and of course minerals. In fact we can view this substraight as a source of dietary nutrition in its own right 

It will have some live fauna being organic but springtails etc can be added from day one. There is more than ehpnough food to sustain them for months on its own.

So yes it can be used as full bio in forest or arid or left to do its own thing. In my mind adding a few pots of springtails just helps..... For instance I left a stool from a bigger rainbow boa in the viv this week to monitor how fast the springtails would sort it out, that was Monday, it's not visible now 

Plants feed animals, animals feed plants so the cycle continues 

John




Salazare Slytherin said:


> The earth mix, do you have to add your own bugs into it to make it bioactive (thus giving people the option) ?
> I saw it on your page the other day and meant to ask.
> 
> I am tempted to give it a try on my iguanas and MHD's


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

As one of the testers, I have to say I've had really excellent results with this in a planted dart viv. Cuttings did especially well in it, rooting faster and putting on a serious spurt of growth beyond cuttings of the same species kept in ABG style mix. It's nice to work with too, soft and easy to push cuttings into. Handles water well too, doesn't drain too fast but also doesn't become soggy or damp particularly.

Well worth giving it a try I'd say, you're unlikely to be unhappy with it.

ade


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Again a HUGE thanks to our secret army of long term product testers and a huge :notworthy: to all that have invested in our organic substraight so far.

The first shipment is almost sold but fear not...being british made we have more on the way 

Thanks all!

John


----------

